# Mozambique- movingui-makore and..



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2017)

Info on a few woods. Above and bosse, aussie blackwood and santos rosewood. Have any of you used any of the above?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2017)

Some heavy wood mozambique, a little curl. And santos

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 5, 2017)

I've never used them, but they sure are pretty woods!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2017)

I have not either. That is why i am asking. I will get pictures of others tomorrow smoke and sun wore  out the last couple days. Yesterday it was like inside of smoker. There are fires all around us. None close but yukk, the smoke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2017)

Addicted to the figure

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 6, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Addicted to the figure
> 
> View attachment 132165
> 
> ...



Easy to see why! That Mozambique is awesome.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Easy to see why! That Mozambique is awesome.



It is- dense and these are big pieces- goes all the ways through. do ya need a 15.5' x 2.5" board. They are heavy......


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 6, 2017)

I think I could definitely put one to good use

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Aug 6, 2017)

I see a Mozambique box in your furure @Mike1950. Beautiful stuff.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2017)

@woodtickgreg 
Those 2 bookmatched pairs you need are in these boards....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 6, 2017)

Don't need to be book matched. Do you remember the dimensions? Just need to be heavy curl or quilted preferred. Still hopeful that some maple will surface one day.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Don't need to be book matched. Do you remember the dimensions? Just need to be heavy curl or quilted preferred. Still hopeful that some maple will surface one day.



These were 15' x 12-20 X 2.5


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2017)

Can I get these 3 pieces?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 7, 2017)

Beautiful looking wood @Mike1950 ...you always have some quality looking wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 7, 2017)

@Mike1950 Can you show me a piece 40" long with heavy curl? Like the piece rip drew on above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Can I get these 3 pieces?
> 
> View attachment 132224




SURE!! GRRRRRR

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 11, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Can I get these 3 pieces?
> 
> View attachment 132224


If Mike agrees - Ill take the rest!!!! Fat chance eh-

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

